# Antoine Walker to Boston!



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Antoine traded to Boston for Payton, Yogi, Googs and ???. I just heard it on 1510 the zone.

I am so psyched. Toine and Pierce now have a legitimate team around them. Lets see what happens!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

SamIam said:


> Antoine traded to Boston for Payton, Yogi, Googs and ???. I just heard it on 1510 the zone.
> 
> I am so psyched. Toine and Pierce now have a legitimate team around them. Lets see what happens!


I don't think this is true? Link?


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

*Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

Gary/Yogi/Googs are gone!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

Hell Yea Toine Is Back Baby


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I See It Everywhere Hes Back Hell Yea Hell Yea Hell Yea


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

link????


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

AQUA WHERE ARE U?!? HES BAAAAAAAAACk:-d


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

They Are Seying It On 1510 I Hear


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

It's still not being reported on ESPN....do the contracts match, that's how I know if it's true?


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

White rhino I do not lie! By the way, is that a light saber you are holding or are you really that excited?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What position is Antoine playing? Who's playing the point? 

There goes the running game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Am I wrong for getting too excited about this? I love Gary Payton. :biggrin:


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Are you kidding? Who runs better Walker or Blount? Who rebounds better Walker or Blount? Who passes the outlet better? We are a better running team with Walker at PF than Blount.

Also, Walker really liked Allen this summer and predicted he would be rookie of the year. I suspect that they play well together.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SamIam said:


> Are you kidding? Who runs better Walker or Blount? Who rebounds better Walker or Blount? Who passes the outlet better? We are a better running team with Walker at PF than Blount.
> 
> Also, Walker really liked Allen this summer and predicted he would be rookie of the year. I suspect that they play well together.


You didn't answer who the point guard is. So does this mean Al Jefferson is going to man the 5?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> You didn't answer who the point guard is. So does this mean Al Jefferson is going to man the 5?



Banks and West are manning the point...Al cant play 3o mins a nite yet and toine can play SF as well...Blount's minutes are gonna go down cuz RAEF will move to C.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

i heard gp goog and stewart and maybe a 2nd rounder not sure


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*



whiterhino said:


> It's still not being reported on ESPN....do the contracts match, that's how I know if it's true?



check espn home page


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

Link 


Greg Anthony put it up on his ESPN Chat.

-Petey


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*



Petey said:


> Link
> 
> 
> Greg Anthony put it up on his ESPN Chat.
> ...



The Hawks Thursday sent Antoine Walker back to the Celtics in return for Gary Payton, Michael Stewart and Tom Gugliotta, league sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998923


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

OMG. I cant believe they disrespected Payton like that. Im not a celtics fan but I will be happy to see Walker with Pierce again. The atlantic division is getting serious


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

Link 



> The Hawks Thursday sent Antoine Walker back to the Celtics in return for Gary Payton, Michael Stewart and Tom Gugliotta, league sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford.
> 
> Walker is averaging 20.4 points in over 40 minutes a game this season. He played for the Celtics from 1996 to 2003.
> 
> ...


There you have it, damn and I wanted Walker this offseason.

-Petey


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

So for Atlanta it won't matter. We were going to let Walker walk. Now we will just let Payton walk. No big deal.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*



Petey said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We better extend his contract to finish his career in KELLY GREEN


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I thought Pierce and Walker had problems getting along?? Okay, with Pierce, Walker and Davis this will be an interesting situation. Poor GP!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta is also getting your 1st rounder this year.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I thought Pierce and Walker had problems getting along?? Okay, with Pierce, Walker and Davis this will be an interesting situation. Poor GP!



nah they actually were / are good friends and teammates


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Atlanta is also getting your 1st rounder this year.



ours or the lakers?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Atlanta is also getting your 1st rounder this year.


Which one? The Lakers pick or the Celtics one.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Richie Rich said:


> ours or the lakers?


Someones 1st rounder, according to AJC at least.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Someones 1st rounder, according to AJC at least.



or is it the one we just got from cle?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Which one? The Lakers pick or the Celtics one.


I DON'T KNOW!!!! I don't have league sources, I am confused. ESPN says no pick, AJC says pick. Both sources have been known to make mistakes though. We shall see


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Richie Rich said:


> or is it the one we just got from cle?


The one they got from Cleveland is 2007. Cleveland's 2005 pick is going to the Bobcats.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> The one they got from Cleveland is 2007. Cleveland's 2005 pick is going to the Bobcats.



I know but it's possible that could be the pick, or the Lake Show pick im not sure which one, i doubt we give up our actual pick, but hey toine is back and bettre be extended I AM PUMPED BRINGIT


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think Atlanta is getting Philadelphia's pick in 2007/2006, but I hope this one is for 2005.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Sam I didn't say you LIE!!! I just wanted to know it was from a reliable source, the radio says things all the time that turn out not true.

ANYWAY, I'm sure I'm the only person on this board totally PISSED OFF about this deal but I AM pissed off! For one, we now have NO POINT GUARD, if you actually think Marcus or Delonte are up to the task, you are going to be dissapointed...Delonte may SOMEDAY be, don't know yet, but he's not now and Marcus never will be. GP was TEACHING our team a lot and he was going to sign a 2 year deal...we FINALLY after what 15 freaking years were going to have stability at the PG position.
Now secondly, you all have forgotten...Danny BURNED Toine before. Toine HATES Danny. My guess is that Toine WILL NOT stay here for anything when his deal ends at the end of the season and I also have a feeling Danny won't offer him a contract anyway. 
Thirdly, everyone wanted more playing time for Delonte & Marcus....well Doc could have done that anyway but how the heck do you make room for Toine now and still have minutes enough for Al, Perk, Raef, Paul, Tony, and Ricky???? Never mind Blount...who can rot on the bench for all I care.
Fourthly, if we were making a deal today like this it should have been a package to dump Blounts bad deal...Jiri and Marcus could have been the bait. 
Fifthly, adding Toine for a playoff push if we still had GP would have been cool and we could have made some noise...adding Toine minus GP and we are NOT making the playoffs, not with a rookie and a sophomore that are not ready playing the point. 
Sixthly (yes I realize there is not such thing) I love Antoine but he simply isn't part of the rebuilding process...most of you want Paul gone for that same reason but you are cheering for Toine coming back??? 
7th...when Danny first came in and blew up the team I doubted him and disliked him but this year seeing what he'd done I liked it and trusted what he was doing...now this.....now I see he's just making a MESS! :no:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Somewhere LASTLAUGH is doing cartwheels...lmao


My take on this trade: Great move, provided they are committed to playing Raef at the C spot, since I am very despondent Blount is still with the team.

Happy to have Antoine back tho.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

I know it's a business but that was a REALLY crappy thing to do to Gary Payton, he came here and gave us everything he had and gave the team props and then Danny dissed him like that...I just think we are going to get a bad rep....I don't think that's right.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*



Richie Rich said:


> We better extend his contract to finish his career in KELLY GREEN


Richie, I highly doubt that's in Danny's plans, he's got something up his sleeve and he's using GP & Toine for it :sad:


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

If this is true then.....

YES! YES! YES! :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*



whiterhino said:


> I know it's a business but that was a REALLY crappy thing to do to Gary Payton, he came here and gave us everything he had and gave the team props and then Danny dissed him like that...I just think we are going to get a bad rep....I don't think that's right.



I totally agree with you. I have a feeling that Atlanta will waive him so the Celtics can pick him up. This would be great for the Celtics who would be able to compete against Philly


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

im very happy. gp wasnt our answer. we have our two youngs and will have to deal with it. ainge will re-sign toine because letting him go twice is not happening. it's a business guys, toine is a grown man, he and danny will put their differences aside, remember toine loves Boston.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

A guy on the Hawks board says ESPN is saying GP will be waived. Maybe you guys could pick him back up


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Toine is home!!! I love it! :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

It wouldn't surprise me if we give them money to pay for Payton to be cut from the Hawks...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This is great. I'm loving the Celtics' roster right now. Danny Ainge has redeemed himself in my book, but it makes you wonder why he traded Antoine in the first place. If he didn't make the original deal, we would be in better standing right now. But that isn't important right now, our lineup is scary. I think we have as good a chance to compete with the 76ers. 

Why would anyone want Payton to sign a two year extenstion? Maybe one year would be good, but in two years Payton will be 38 years old. Having Antoine makes our lineup very versatile. I think Banks and West are more than capable of manning the point guard position. We could even have Antoine play 5-10 minutes if needed. Remember, there was talk that he would be the Celtics' starting point before the 2001 season. I see the lineup like this:

C: Lafrentz/Jefferson/Perkins
PF: Walker/Jefferson/Perkins
SF: Pierce/Davis/Walker
SG: Allen/Davis
PG: Banks/West/Walker

We have a leader now and we will make the playoffs. I'm sure Wyc had something to do with this considering that bringing back Antoine will surely amount in better ticket sales than the lackluster attendance thus far in the season.

We traded three expiring contracts for one expiring contract so money wasn't really a factor in here. Hopefully, Antoine resigns with us for the MLE, but that is really low even considering his fallen value.

Pierce + Walker = Playoffs.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

Did Billy Knight owe Ainge a favor? This is a business, what are you doing personal favors for other teams for.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> A guy on the Hawks board says ESPN is saying GP will be waived. Maybe you guys could pick him back up



Oh boy, I gotta a feeling going on! Last year on the deadline we helped Detroit out with the deal that sent us Chucky and Lyndsey Hunter, we waived Hunter so that Detroit could pick him back up! Do you think possibly, maybe I'm hopeing too much but do you think Danny made an agreement with Atlanta that they would waive GP and we'd pick him back up :biggrin: 

With GP & TOINE we could do something in the playoffs

I'm thinking this is what's going on because we don't have enough players on our roster now

1. Paul Peirce
2. Antoine Walker
3. Raef Lafrentz
4. Al Jefferson
5. Ricky Davis
6. Tony Allen
7. Mark Blount
8. Delonte West
9. Marcus Banks
10. Justin Reed
11. Kendrick Perkins

That's it....we need 12...is that 12th gonna be GP???


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Antoine Walker a Celtic!*

I Am So Excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d:d:d:d


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Let's be honest, this is a great deal. They got Walker back for Payton and give themselves a fighting chance at holding the Atlantic Division and getting the three seed. Raef & 'Toine are a better defensive/rebounding duo than Blount & Raef, so Mark is probably going to be watching games from the sideline. As long as Doc can work 'Toine into the offense efficiently the kids can get some prime playoff experience. Bravo, Danny, you done good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Does anyone know what they are saying in Boston about the pick? i.e. which one it is.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I heard he will get waived and resign with Boston


I see, so then they can throw their MLE at him. Interesting.

-Petey


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Celts11 said:


> This is great. I'm loving the Celtics' roster right now. Danny Ainge has redeemed himself in my book, but it makes you wonder why he traded Antoine in the first place. If he didn't make the original deal, we would be in better standing right now. But that isn't important right now, our lineup is scary. I think we have as good a chance to compete with the 76ers.
> 
> Why would anyone want Payton to sign a two year extenstion? Maybe one year would be good, but in two years Payton will be 38 years old. Having Antoine makes our lineup very versatile. I think Banks and West are more than capable of manning the point guard position. We could even have Antoine play 5-10 minutes if needed. Remember, there was talk that he would be the Celtics' starting point before the 2001 season. I see the lineup like this:
> 
> ...


If this deal doesn't include the Hawks waiving GP so we can pick him back up we are NOT making the playoffs...I love you guys but how you honestly think we can compete with Philly with a rookie PG who's played about 100 minutes and was SG in college is beyond me. PG is THE QUARTEBACK of basketball, even Paul Pierce said that GP made this team this year. John Stockton was 41 when he retired 38 in 2 years is no big deal.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If GP is back in Boston, they are a top 4 team in the East imo.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Petey said:


> I see, so then they can throw their MLE at him. Interesting.
> 
> -Petey


It's the only thing that makes sense Petey, our roster is down to 11 guys from 15....


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> If GP is back in Boston, they are a top 4 team in the East imo.


Yup, I gotta agree, and if he's not, we won't make the playoffs...which is why I think he is


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> If this deal doesn't include the Hawks waiving GP so we can pick him back up we are NOT making the playoffs...I love you guys but how you honestly think we can compete with Philly with a rookie PG who's played about 100 minutes and was SG in college is beyond me. PG is THE QUARTEBACK of basketball, even Paul Pierce said that GP made this team this year. John Stockton was 41 when he retired 38 in 2 years is no big deal.


Raef
Walker
Pierce
Allen/Ricky
Banks/West
=
Playoff team, remember we don't have to be 1st in the atlantic to go to the playoffs.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Contrary to what the ATLien is hoping, I have NOT seen a pick reported anywhere......hahahahahaah, sorry Hawks!


Also, I see GP refusing to report....he'll be waived I bet


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Raef
> Walker
> Pierce
> Allen/Ricky
> ...


I know that but I don't think we get an 8th seed with no PG....sorry...Banks & West are not the answer right now...Banks is never gonna be...I think West is a possibility but not for another year or so.....The playoffs will include Miami, Detroit, Orlando, Washington, Philly (without a doubt now), Cleveland, Chicago, and Indiana if we don't still have GP....who on that list do you think we'd beat out without GP???? You have to have a PG at this time of the year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> Contrary to what the ATLien is hoping, I have NOT seen a pick reported anywhere......hahahahahaah, sorry Hawks!
> 
> 
> Also, I see GP refusing to report....he'll be waived I bet


If we give Payton back to y'all, you should send a pick our way just out of kindess. :laugh:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

PatBateman said:


> Contrary to what the ATLien is hoping, I have NOT seen a pick reported anywhere......hahahahahaah, sorry Hawks!
> 
> 
> Also, I see GP refusing to report....he'll be waived I bet


I hope there was no pick...and if GP is waived it will be because this was planned...honestly Atlanta would know GP would never go there and play....I know I've said it 10 times now but I really think this was the plan...GP will come back and form a trio with Toine and Paul to make a push for the playoffs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> I know that but I don't think we get an 8th seed with no PG....sorry...Banks & West are not the answer right now...Banks is never gonna be...I think West is a possibility but not for another year or so.....The playoffs will include Miami, Detroit, Orlando, Washington, Philly (without a doubt now), Cleveland, Chicago, and Indiana if we don't still have GP....who on that list do you think we'd beat out without GP???? You have to have a PG at this time of the year.



We did it once with a horrible team, we can do it again...

BTW I called the trade...kinda



> ... Walker's still on his vacation in Atlanta.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Someone on the Blazers board reported Chad Ford as saying GP would be waived and then go to Minny or Denver???

I hope the glove comes back, if it dont fit, just acquit


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

NEWSFLASH!!!!!


ESPN is confirming that we are giving them a first round pick....damn!!

oh well, hope the glove comes back.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

PatBateman said:


> NEWSFLASH!!!!!
> 
> 
> ESPN is confirming that we are giving them a first round pick....damn!!
> ...


Is it our pick or the Lakers pick??? BLAH! That could be a lottery pick! Ok now GP has to come back so we make the playoffs because if we give up a lottery pick and the ping pong balls drop nice I'm gonna cry.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PLEASE let it be the Lakers!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> We did it once with a horrible team, we can do it again...
> 
> BTW I called the trade...kinda


I wanted to do BETTER this time though Aqua...I mean I loved that team but they did overachieve...they wern't that good. If we had GP along with Toine and Paul we could really have a chance to not only make the playoffs but do something wild...without GP :no: Delonte and Marcus won't be able to handle that...Delonte has barely played yet and Marcus...well he's Marcus and I do like the kid but he hasn't shown me he's capable. I think one of the biggest problems with this franchise has been the lack of a quality PG and now we finally had one and it was showing (well until the last 2 games :wink: )


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> PLEASE let it be the Lakers!


Why, the Lakers pick is lottery protected... :laugh:

I hope it is the 2007 first rounder we got from CLE, bwahahahahha

come back Glove!!!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> I wanted to do BETTER this time though Aqua...I mean I loved that team but they did overachieve...they wern't that good. If we had GP along with Toine and Paul we could really have a chance to not only make the playoffs but do something wild...without GP :no: Delonte and Marcus won't be able to handle that...Delonte has barely played yet and Marcus...well he's Marcus and I do like the kid but he hasn't shown me he's capable. I think one of the biggest problems with this franchise has been the lack of a quality PG and now we finally had one and it was showing (well until the last 2 games :wink: )


Guy, as pessimistic as I can be too, remember there will be 2 All-Stars on the floor along with an almost-AS in Raef and some very strong rookies....we will be fine.

Plus, if the PG's suck, AW will be our PG

AW
Allen
Pierce
AJ
Raef


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PLEASE let it be the Boston pick! Hell, Knight already turned the pick we got from Portland a year ago into Josh Smith. Hopefully this is a 2005 1st rounder.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

PatBateman said:


> Guy, as pessimistic as I can be too, remember there will be 2 All-Stars on the floor along with an almost-AS in Raef and some very strong rookies....we will be fine.
> 
> Plus, if the PG's suck, AW will be our PG
> 
> ...


I really wasn't pessimistic until they said GP was gone, I just think he was more key to this team then some realize. Plus we only have 11 players...the league won't let you stay at 11...we have to sign someone?...like I said I love Toine I just think there is an ulterior motive here, Danny doesn't love Toine and Toine doesn't love him.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Is that true, the league wont let you be at 11???

If GP doesn't return:

Banks/West
Allen/Davis
Pierce
Walker/AJ/Reed
Raef/Blount/Perkins


I REALLY, REALLY like that line-up. Danny has gotten rid of the extra glut and made it more simple and stream-lined....I LOVE it. Except for Blount, I am not a fan. I wish we could get rid of him for a bag of peanuts. :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If LA doesn't make the playoffs, then we get Boston's pick. Or at least that's what I read on another site. If the Lakers do make the playoffs, then we get the lower of 2 picks.

Just for y'all interested in which pick it is.

GO LAKERS


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> If LA doesn't make the playoffs, then we get Boston's pick. Or at least that's what I read on another site. If the Lakers do make the playoffs, then we get the lower of 2 picks.
> 
> Just for y'all interested in which pick it is.
> 
> GO LAKERS


I heard it was 2007? :laugh: 

In any case, I don't think it's a lot to give up. Yes, a draft pick can be worth it, but it's not a sure thing. Top picks have been busts and Arenas was a second rounder (although he shouldn't have been). The draft is a crapshoot but Employee #8 is a proven commodity.

Plus, the Glove won't fit, so Atlant will acquit and he will return in a bit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So whichever is the lower pick the Hawks get (provided the Lakers don't miss the playoffs)? Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=70224

"the lesser 1st round pick"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=70224
> 
> "the lesser 1st round pick"


Why do they use words like lesser? How about higher or lower? What does lesser mean? 

Lesser meaning lower in pick # or lesser in terms of the C's get the highest pick and give the other one to Atlanta. So friggin confusing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Why do they use words like lesser? How about higher or lower? What does lesser mean?
> 
> Lesser meaning lower in pick # or lesser in terms of the C's get the highest pick and give the other one to Atlanta. So friggin confusing.


The "badder" pick. hehe. 

Press Conference at 6:30.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Zone just said that Toine will be wearing 88 for the rest of the season...pending league approval, they won't let him use 88 because of the officials and 5's....

Toine can't get Al's number because it's during the season....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Zone Caller:

"Larry Bird is not comming through that door, Kevin McHale is not comming through that door, Robert Parish isn't comming through that door, Antoine Walker isn't comming---hey what's up man?"


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Why do they use words like lesser? How about higher or lower? What does lesser mean?
> 
> Lesser meaning lower in pick # or lesser in terms of the C's get the highest pick and give the other one to Atlanta. So friggin confusing.



It is confusing. Shouldn't the high pick be the NBA champs? 30 is a higher number than 1, it just doesn't make sense. That's always confused me. If you're a low pick, that means you should go top 10 cause those are low numbers.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

if it was the lesser pick what if the lesser one is the lakers one and they dont make the playoffs do they get ours????


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If our is the 17th pick and the LA pick is 15th, then we give them ours (17th).

If our pick is 18th and the LA is 23rd, then we give them the LA pick (23rd).


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

but arent the lakers pick lottary protected


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> but arent the lakers pick lottary protected


Yes, but I think they'll slip into the playoffs. If they don't, oh well, we'll just give them our pick. Won't be very good though...


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> The Zone Caller:
> 
> "Larry Bird is not comming through that door, Kevin McHale is not comming through that door, Robert Parish isn't comming through that door, Antoine Walker isn't comming---hey what's up man?"


That wasn't a zone call it was part of the winer line but that was classic.

So far 95% of the people I have heard on the radio and TV, talked to or seen on TV have liked this trade.
I can't believe people think Gary Payton was anything special. Stop whining about him being gone. If it was a business when they sold Antoine down the river then it should be when they get rid of whiny Payton. Double standard.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> The first-round draft pick the Hawks will receive is the lesser of the Celtics’ own 2005 first-round pick and the pick they obtained from the Lakers on August 13, 2004 as part of the Payton deal. Regardless of when the Hawks receive the pick, it is lottery protected.


That's from the Hawks official press release. So I guess if Boston and L.A. both miss the playoffs, we get no pick until the next season.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

After hearing all this talk about Webber and the high post, I remember all the articles about how Doc wanted to run a motion offense out of the high post.

A brilliant idea, but we didn't have a passing big man to hit our shooters comming off of picks. Now we got Walker passing out of the post to Pierce, Davis, West, and LaFrentz. That's pretty nice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> That's from the Hawks official press release. So I guess if Boston and L.A. both miss the playoffs, we get no pick until the next season.





> Boston also made some moves of their own on Thursday. First, they sent Jiri Welsch to the Cavaliers for a first-round pick in 2007. Then, they brought Antoine Walker back to Beantown by sending Gary Payton, Tom Gugliotta, Michael Stewart and a *future first-round pick to Atlanta.* Walker is averaging 20.4 points, 9.4 rebounds and 3.7 assists per game so far this season.


I like that.
http://www.nba.com/news/trade_deadline_2005.html


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I like that.
> http://www.nba.com/news/trade_deadline_2005.html


Yeah aquaitious, the 1st rounder given away in this trade isn't as bad as people are saying. 2007? I think we'll be a playoff team in 2007. I love Antoine's passing ability and him dishing it to the outside shooters/playmakers on our team is a good fit. And in the Welsch deal, we got a 1st rounder, granted it won't be a high one, the draft is deep and it's still a 1st rounder. It's not like we need a dozen picks. We have Allen, Jefferson, Perkins, West, Davis, and Banks. I can see us going after a PG in the draft because that position has become very iffy now that Payton is gone.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

All these Patriots fans on KFFL forums are pulling their hair out saying this is a very bad trade. I disagree. You can never have too many "good team players" on the roster. Antoine is the yang to Pierce's yin. Paul had his best seasons with Walker. It alleviated the pressure and now we get an experienced guy who is not only averaging 20 and 9 with almost 4 assists, but he rebounds a whole heckuva lot better than Mark Blount. Payton was gonna walk anyway, and there still is a very small chance he could come back (I keep hearing that Ainge set this up to resign Payton after he was cut, etc.). I'm worried about the PG position right now and whether or not we can resign Walker at season's end for the MLE.

But we shouldn't jump ship. This might seem schizophrenic of Ainge, but I think it was ok.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

ZWW said:


> All these Patriots fans on KFFL forums are pulling their hair out saying this is a very bad trade. I disagree. You can never have too many "good team players" on the roster. Antoine is the yang to Pierce's yin. Paul had his best seasons with Walker. It alleviated the pressure and now we get an experienced guy who is not only averaging 20 and 9 with almost 4 assists, but he rebounds a whole heckuva lot better than Mark Blount. Payton was gonna walk anyway, and there still is a very small chance he could come back (I keep hearing that Ainge set this up to resign Payton after he was cut, etc.). I'm worried about the PG position right now and whether or not we can resign Walker at season's end for the MLE.
> 
> But we shouldn't jump ship. This might seem schizophrenic of Ainge, but I think it was ok.


I bet if you questioned these guys why they felt this way not one of them could come up with an orginal thought of their own as to why this is a bad deal. Why because transplanted Bostonians can't think for themselves as a whole. They need to repost what others might have said.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Fenway said:


> I bet if you questioned these guys why they felt this way not one of them could come up with an orginal thought of their own as to why this is a bad deal. Why because transplanted Bostonians can't think for themselves as a whole. They need to repost what others might have said.



Good Point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So the pick isn't this year?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> So the pick isn't this year?


That's not what I read. 2007, I thought.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> So the pick isn't this year?


Billy Knight said this afternoon that it is either a 2005 1st or a future pick, and he said that it is the lesser of Boston's pick or LA's pick. He also said that both picks are lotto protected, so I am assuming that the only way Atlanta doesn't get that 2005 1st is if both Boston & L.A. miss the playoffs. I posted the Press Release on the Hawks board.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Fenway said:


> I bet if you questioned these guys why they felt this way not one of them could come up with an orginal thought of their own as to why this is a bad deal. Why because transplanted Bostonians can't think for themselves as a whole. They need to repost what others might have said.



This is so true, lol. I love Boston, but most people don't think for themselves.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

There's a rumor that Wyc said last night (on the radio) that:

"a good PG may possibly be cut tomorrow, and we are looking to pick him up"


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Kenny Anderson!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Kenny Anderson!



That was yesterday. 

He said "tomorrow"

1510: "Payton is waiting for a buyout from the Hawks and looking forward to rejoining the Celtics"


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> That was yesterday.
> 
> He said "tomorrow"
> 
> 1510: "Payton is waiting for a buyout from the Hawks and looking forward to rejoining the Celtics"


 :twave: :bsmile: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :jump: :wait:


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Kenny Anderson!


Lets just rebuild an identical roster as a few years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Stroke4 said:


> Lets just rebuild an identical roster as a few years ago. :biggrin:


I think Kenny Anderson may be all done for the league, he wasn't even playing for the Hawks


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

After last night you have believe in Delonte West. With Walker on the floor JR Bremer was able to play point guard on a team that knocked out the Pacers in 2003. As good as Gary was for the team, he was becoming more and more of a defensive liability and lets face it.... the team was 27-28. This year was hopeless because rookies are rookies and rarely win anything without veteran stars. We needed another veteran winner alongside Pierce and Ricky and Raef do not fit that description. Antoine does.

Last night against Utah we saw a fierce, physical running team. Antoine will drive us crazy with missed layups and just because he dominates the ball. He doesn't really take a lot of bad shots its just that he is good enough to get a lot of shots and is a bad shooter. Doc will have to reign him in. This team will have to share the ball. If they do though they will be able to field a team of 5 players who can all kill a team: 

Think of this lineup and pretend the Delonte we saw the last 2 games is for real (I believe it!):

West
Davis
Pierce
Walker
Jefferson

There are 5 guys that can kill a team offensively. There is enough defense there when the offense is cooking to really hurt some teams in the East ( think of a watered down Phoenix). Now maybe this lineup won't get too much time on the court and there are 5 guys who can also shoot themselves in the foot too but you gotta be excited.

Last night's game was close and we almost blew it (thanks to Blonut) but watching the game I felt that the Celtics were obviously the better team. And this is an undermanned team on the road starting 2 rookies and a new superstar.

The fun has just begun!


----------

